# I've just watched.....thread now for dodgy film lines....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Cloverfield....

one word...

HUH?!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Couldn't agree more and it made me feel seasick!

Tillypops
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I only got 10 mins into it before I turned it off .... should I have stuck with it, is it good?


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

That's pants, I have ordered it from Amazon!  Is it really that bad?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd send it back if I were you    Im still waiting for it to start!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welll so pleased we didnt buy that on sunday   tell me when summit good happens EBW  

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

The best bit was the end titles.  We were cracking up with laughter though the whole way through, even the script..

"Whats that?"
"Something terrible"

"Whats that?"
"Something else...also terrible"


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

that good ey, so pleased you at least got a giggle from it  

xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

EBW1969 said:


> The best bit was the end titles. We were cracking up with laughter though the whole way through, even the script..
> 
> "Whats that?"
> "Something terrible"
> ...


  

Looks like someone will be getting a Cloverfield DVD for their birthday


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I know its mine next week but I really really dont want a copy ok?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

can anyone else quote any really bad lines from films....?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

It's not really a dodgy line but it really makes me cringe and I always try to turn it off before it happens

Film: A few good men - Tom Cruise, Keifer Sutherland (phoarr!)

At the end where L/Cpl Dawson says "There is an officer on deck" and then salutes Tom Cruise's character
yuckkkkkkk please pass the bucket  

yes I suppose it is a dodgy line lol


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

The one that alway's get's me is ~ Four Wedding's and a Funeral ~ the bit at the end when Hugh Grant say's to Andie McDowell ~ it's raining and she say's "*is it i hadn't noticed*" whatever!  

Trying to think of some more, sure it won't take me long 

Sarah x


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, my DH and I liked Cloverfield 

As for dodgy film lines:

Let's face it Dirty Dancing's _"Nobody puts Baby in a corner"_ was pretty darn cheesy.

And, following on from Mish3434, we have another Tom Cruise film great: _ "Your ego's writing cheques your body can't cash!" _

I love the film "Love Story" (had me weeping buckets, if I remember rightly), but it was just soooo wrong to say _"love means never having to say you're sorry"_ -- Like Hell it does!! 

And in Kingdom of Heaven: _"I once fought for two days with an arrow through my testicle"_

oh....and any time a volcano is errupting, a tidal wave surging, an explosion imminent, and our leading man shouts _"Run!"_


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dirty Dancing, When Neil says to baby "i love to watch the wind blowing through your hair" omg how sick is that yuckkkkkk

I love DD though


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Brilliant thread and here is the results from the weeza82 vote.....


_"You had me at hello"_ Jerry Maguire  
_"I'm just a girl, standing in front of a boy, asking him to love her"_ Julia Roberts in Notting Hill *barfbarfbarf*

_I'm King of the world_ Titanic  
_Ditto_ Ghost. Awful, just awful. 

Going to think of many more......

BTW, I love "Nobody puts baby in the corner" It's like a 4 cheese supreme cheese-fest pizza topping, but it's just fabulous *dreamy sigh* [/list]


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

weeza82 said:


> It's like a 4 cheese supreme cheese-fest pizza topping, but it's just fabulous *dreamy sigh*



You see, sometimes all we need is cheese - personally my favourite is, as you mentioned weeza82, the old _"You had me at hello"_ Jerry Maguire

Awwww. 

more cheese!  I'm loving this thread!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

You have covered some of the best ones, DD and Jerry McGuire have loads (although I love both of them).

Tom Cruise in Jerry McGuire "You complete me".  Bleurgh.

In Chain Reaction (awful film) Keanu is whizzing across ice on his hovercraft and the leading lady (can't remember who it was) say "What are you doing?" and Keanu replies very seriously..............."The best I can".  I went to see it in the cinema and everyone was peeing themselves at that line!

City Slickers when Billy Crystal's wife tells him to "go and find his smile".  Please.

And almost every line in the Notebook was dreadful  

Foxy x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

The Notebook made me cry   but only seen it once so can't really remember any of the lines  

I cry at most chick flick films though


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, got some more.....


_Immortality, take it, it's yours!!!_Troy
The whole of Pearl Harbour but is a selection of their finest.....

_I think World War II just started_
_There is nothing stronger than the heart of a volunteer_
_Rafeanny, you can't die. You can't die. You know why? 'Cause you're gonna be a father. You're gonna be a daddy. I wasn't supposed to tell you. You're gonna be a father. 
Danny: No, you are. _

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

weeza82 said:


> OK, got some more.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yeah I'd forgotten how dreadful the dialogue in PH is. That line cracks me up...er...1941 when most of the rest of the world has been at it for 2 years already... 
I particularly like the bit where Ben Affleck wins the Battle of Britian for us. Cheers mate. 

On similar vein, the whole of Titanic - a film memorable to me only for the strange dissatisfaction I felt near the end when Kate Winslet's character didn't perish in the icy sea as well. Too many bad bad lines, too little time.

Anything written by George Lucas. He may have been involved in some of the best and most successful films of the 20th century but flippin' 'eck his dialogue was so clunky. I was going to quote some lines from Star Wars but then realised I'd have to quote the whole film really, they're all so bad. 

The Caz award for the most "huh?" comment goes to the new version of Godzilla for the clunker: "He's nesting", clearly meaning to imply them monster in question was about to lay eggs and breed...er...despite the obvious gender issue there. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I can never remember the lines But I love the cheesy chick flicks 
I think its a line in Top gun thats pure cheese will see if I can find it


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Top Gun has as much cheese as a cheddar factory. Still love it though  

Have any of you seen a 90's film with Melanie Griffiths and Michael Douglas called Shining Through. The book it was based on wasn't too bad but the film was so awful it was funny. Barry Norman said it was his fave pic of the year as he hadn't laughed so much in ages.

She's an american spy in Nazi germany who is then a nanny for a high ranking nazi (Liam Neeson) so she takes the kids to see her jewish relatives in hiding   amongst other things. Then she comes out with the line about Michael Douglas - "I knew it was Friday the last time I saw him as the next day was Saturday" DOH!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cath   i know the one your talking about  

how come you lot remeber these corny lines anyhoo ?   i have a memeory like a siv when it comes to stuff like that  

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleg - what was really scary was listening to other people on the way out of the cinema who said what a great film it was, and how historically accurate


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the whole of the script for Lady in the Water may qualify for dodgy if I could remember any of it. Now THAT was a diabolical film....


----------

